# Trenchless or Dig it up?



## WrightConst. (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey guys, 

I have a client that lives in a 100yr old house with a full 8' basement. It is in a very nice heritage neighbourhood so the house isn't going anywhere anytime soon. Her drain tile has failed and is causing ground water to ingress through the foundation walls and slab. A local drainage company is telling her she can redo the drainage around the entire perimeter without any excavation.. My personal opinion on trenchless pipe replacement is that i seems like a temporary fix.. for the following reasons;

-How are the new pipe perforations protected?? NO crush rock? NO filter cloth? 

-What if the existing pipe is not graded properly or has sag? 

-What if a sump needs to be installed to be able to tie into the storm? 

-AND and that end of the day... you can have a brand new pipe installed but if the foundation isnt properly coated and damp-proofed with dimple board.. you can be back at SQUARE ONE! 

We get record amounts of rain here is British Columbia and my thoughts are that definatly trenchless piping has its efficiency, but i dont think its going to solve all the problems.. :no:

Any feedback would be great! :thumbup:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I recommend digging it up and doing the job correctly.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

It sounds like an overpriced "patch job" or "band aid solution" that is a waste of money on an older home in good condition. It may be acceptable for a couple of years and the guarantee promises are qualified and the contractor may be gone then.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

WrightConst. said:


> -How are the new pipe perforations protected?? NO crush rock? NO filter cloth?


Agreed !!



WrightConst. said:


> -What if the existing pipe is not graded properly or has sag?


Agreed !!



WrightConst. said:


> -What if a sump needs to be installed to be able to tie into the storm?


Agreed !!



WrightConst. said:


> -AND and that end of the day... you can have a brand new pipe installed but if the foundation isnt properly coated and damp-proofed with dimple board.. you can be back at SQUARE ONE!


Agreed !!



WrightConst. said:


> We get record amounts of rain here is British Columbia and my thoughts are that definatly trenchless piping has its efficiency, but i dont think its going to solve all the problems.. :no:


Agreed !!


You have my answer :thumbsup:


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I install lots of foundation drains, big job , excavation in tight spaces, sandblast the substrate, coat, lay pipe and restore the landscape and hardscape. This is my preferred and recommended method. But I have done pipe bursting (trenchless if this is what they are bidding) Still needs me to excavate on four corners if square and pull new line in. I have done this when the person could not afford the right way or there was a neighbor that would not get with the program. The old drain tile is split outward and it becomes the drain rock (kinda) I can say that it does work but for how long I do not know my oldest installation is 3 years. Some times I would rather just Jet the old drain tile to clear it of the built up debris this has worked pretty well also if they are on a budget. I will also tell you that your heart stops when the bursting head gets stuck because it is too close to the footing and now it might have to be excavated anyway.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I wonder if they are offering to curtain grout the foundation from the inside? And also Jet the existing system? There are so many new ways of fighting water intrusion. But you have to be real careful doing the inside grouting it can clog the openings in the existing pipe system.


----------

